# Non - Science - Exact Study ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE is my 4th V - Lucky for me - I had pick of the litter each time - what works - picked the pup that ALWAYS had it's tail up - on stack - ears forward - not the way to go if you only want a lap MUTT !! - best post & replys this year - RECALL - eVerytime the pup comes to your side on recall - loVe & praise - works every time !!!!!!!! - on correction pup or adult - if they drop their tail - YOU have gone to FAR - fear of the owner or trainer NEVER works - what I love - on command - the pups ears are back - looking at me to say - I'm ready - how do we do this !!!!!!!! - it is a PARTNERSHIP !!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Great post REM.
To have a great hunting partner, there has to be a bond, and trust. The same would be true on recalling a off lead dog that does not hunt. 
I think Ken said it best.
You need to be a reward for those dogs.


----------

